
The unknown browser with 300M users that's breaking your site - diezge
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/12/24/the-unknown-browser-with-300-million-users-thats-breaking-your-site/#gref
======
DrScump
If features are not supported by software that wasn't _designed_ to include
them, that does not make it "broken".

Similarly, if my adblocked browser doesn't serve every desired ad or malware,
that doesn't make my browser "broken", either.

------
dzdt
I used opera mini when I had a Blackberry, 6-7 years ago. On 3g it was an
order of magnitude faster browsing experience than non-compressing
alternatives, and it played well on a small screen.

